
Trump transition team picks regulation foe as telecom point man - sizimon
http://www.politico.com/story/2016/10/trump-transition-team-jeffrey-eisenach-229276
======
ZeroGravitas
_The angry workers, mighty in their numbers, are marching irresistibly against
the arrogant. They are shaking their fists at the sons of privilege. They are
laughing at the dainty affectations of the Leawoof toffs. They are massing at
the gates of Mission Hills, hoisting the black flag, and while the
millionaires tremble in their mansions, they are bellowing out their
terrifying demands. 'We are here,' they scream, 'to cut your taxes.”_

― Thomas Frank, What's the Matter with Kansas?

Except in this particular case, they are here to deregulate your monopolies.

